# Help with raw



## Chihuahua-licious (Feb 13, 2014)

Is anyone else feeding raw? I'm fairly new to it. Have so far only been using the pre prepared frozen packs from Pets at Home. My 1yr old chi was a very picky eater and under weight but is now gaining weight, but I seem to have hit a stumbling block. Over the last four or five days he's gone from having bad diarrhoea with blood to being badly constipated. He's fed different types regularly including rabbit, chicken, turkey, beef, tripe, fish. My other dog, a 9yr old Cavalier is absolutely fine eating the same thing (just a larger quantity) I've been feeding raw for around 3 weeks now


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi and welcome to CP. We have lots of raw feeders here, we even have a whole forum dedicated to it.
Which foods are you actually feeding? [email protected] stock Natures Menu, are you using the 'complete' blocks and nuggets with veg and rice in or the plain blocks/freeflow minces?


----------



## Chihuahua-licious (Feb 13, 2014)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Hi and welcome to CP. We have lots of raw feeders here, we even have a whole forum dedicated to it.
> Which foods are you actually feeding? [email protected] stock Natures Menu, are you using the 'complete' blocks and nuggets with veg and rice in or the plain blocks/freeflow minces?


Hi, I'm just using the frozen blocks, no veg or extras other than meat and bone in the ingredients


----------

